# Gibbiceps - White area on front 'lip'



## Ben_K (12 Oct 2007)

Hello all,
My lovely Gibby seems to have developed a pale area just under his snout. At first, I wondered if it was the constant dragging on gravel and rubbing against things wearing his skin a little. I was looking closer the last 2 days and the areas aren't just flat but are a bit 'nobbly'. Hmm, hard to explain. A little like how taste buds look on a tongue. Are you with me there? :? Anyway, Ive recently suffered two Angelfish losses from what Im fairly sure was fungal infection. One of the casualties went unexpectedly and wasn't quarantined and I found it stuck by the filter intake with most of its body having been nibbled away. Im wondering, and worrying, that Gibby thought it was tea time and has subsequently caught the fungal infection on his mouth. The rest of his body is immaculate and he is bright eyed and fairly cheerful. In fact, it looks like he's been drinking a cappucino.  The other thing to note is that one of the small barbels at the side of his mouth is fine, the other one is slightly affected with the above symptoms. You can vaguely make this out in the shot on the window below.

pH   =  ~7.0 maybe just under.
NO3 = ~25
NO2 = 0
Temp = 26 oC
NH = 0
Phos = 0

The water has been undergoing treatment for the fungal infection using _Interpet No.8 Anti-Fungus & Finrot_.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

Here are some shots. Its hard to get a detailed shot with the mobile. I'll try and get some high-res ones if they will help any more:


----------



## fishgeek (13 Oct 2007)

anything rough sharp in the tank?

palour and cotton wool type lesions would most commmonly be assocciated with either columnaris(bacteria) or sprolegenia(fungal), both of these are opportunistic pathogens and will take advantage of damaged skin or stressed immunocomprimised fish

so wounds or porr quality water are common intiators



botom dwellers suffer more from substrate issue's aswell


just general thoughts that may help
andrew


----------



## Ben_K (13 Oct 2007)

Nothing especially sharp. The substrate is as you see in the pictures. Hmmm, I'll get some Protozin to carry on the next treatment I think. I just want to be careful so as not to overdose and kill of my filter bacteria :?


----------

